# Attempted my first anthro character - WIP



## exobiologickitten (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello! I haven't really dabbled in drawing anthro before, but I'm p pleased with how my first attempt is going so far, so I figured I'd share it.
It's not super clear, but the end of her tail is meant to be like a fish's caudal fin.
My favourite animals are cats and goldfish, so my dumb ass was immediately like "how can I combine these" haha
If anyone has any tips on to make her look a bit more cohesive - like a single species rather than a weird mishmash of animal parts - I'd super appreciate it!


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 29, 2017)

This is lovely to be honest. And please mish mash animals together. It keeps characters fresh!

As for my suggestion, if you really want her to be half and half maybe add more fins to her arms. Personally I would make it look like a see through robe that would flow like fish fins under the water. And out of water appear like clothes.

The concept is fun and original. Be the catfish you desire! Don't let normalcy stop you!!


----------



## exobiologickitten (Apr 29, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> This is lovely to be honest. And please mish mash animals together. It keeps characters fresh!
> 
> As for my suggestion, if you really want her to be half and half maybe add more fins to her arms. Personally I would make it look like a see through robe that would flow like fish fins under the water. And out of water appear like clothes.
> 
> The concept is fun and original. Be the catfish you desire! Don't let normalcy stop you!!



Thank you so much, I'm glad you like her! And thank you for your suggestion - garment-like fins is such a good idea, I really appreciate that!
Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 29, 2017)

exobiologickitten said:


> Thank you so much, I'm glad you like her! And thank you for your suggestion - garment-like fins is such a good idea, I really appreciate that!
> Thanks so much for your kind words!



You're welcome! I hope my suggestion can help and I can't wait to see what you do with this character


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Apr 29, 2017)

I really like the appearance of the character. If there was one thing about the picture I found distracting, it's the somewhat inconsistent shading. The ears are shaped well, but look 2-dimensional because there is no change in color between the tip and base on the inside. I found this work a clever mixture of feline and ichthylian characteristics. Can't wait to see more of your artwork!


----------



## exobiologickitten (Apr 29, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> I really like the appearance of the character. If there was one thing about the picture I found distracting, it's the somewhat inconsistent shading. The ears are shaped well, but look 2-dimensional because there is no change in color between the tip and base on the inside. I found this work a clever mixture of feline and ichthylian characteristics. Can't wait to see more of your artwork!



Thank you! She's not actually finished yet, hence why she looks a bit 2D/unfinished in some spots, so I'll post her when she's done  thanks for the pointer on the ears, and I'm glad you like her!


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 29, 2017)

you are very good,you seem to have the shojo anime anatomy, , but again very well done so far


----------



## exobiologickitten (Apr 30, 2017)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> you are very good,you seem to have the shojo anime anatomy, , but again very well done so far


thank you so much!


----------



## MikaKoinu (May 1, 2017)

exobiologickitten said:


> Hello! I haven't really dabbled in drawing anthro before, but I'm p pleased with how my first attempt is going so far, so I figured I'd share it.
> It's not super clear, but the end of her tail is meant to be like a fish's caudal fin.
> My favourite animals are cats and goldfish, so my dumb ass was immediately like "how can I combine these" haha
> If anyone has any tips on to make her look a bit more cohesive - like a single species rather than a weird mishmash of animal parts - I'd super appreciate it!



- - -

She looks absolutely beautiful! The tail fin is my favorite part. Goldfish are such cute creatures ♡ The colors your chose look great together too. Good job!


----------

